# Loyola Marymount vs. Columbia MFA?



## Lia (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi. I was just wondering what thoughts you guys had on LMU vs. Columbia? Specifically LMU's writing & producing for TV vs. Columbia's screenwriting/directing mfa programs.

I obviously know the focuses are different, but I was wondering if anyone had any insight specifically into the schools (rather than stuff I can just read on their websites). I've visited Columbia, but not LMU.

From what I've gathered, Columbia is more about training the students in a collaborative manner, but LMU has better internships (and location, although NY isn't bad either lol). Also I think Columbia is more about building your portfolio, whereas LMU is more about making connections?? I'm not sure. Hence, this post XP

Thanks for any insights you might have for me!


----------



## MikeFromThai (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't waste your time at LMU. I went there for MA. production a few years back. The teaching were bad. Camera department were run by ass-hole students.


----------

